# GM Recalling 293,000 Cruze's for Brake-Assist Defect



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

GM to recall 293,000 Cruze cars over brake assist defect - vagazette.com


DETROIT (Reuters) - General Motors Co will recall 292,879 Chevrolet Cruze cars in the United States due to a defect that can cause loss of the brake assist function in models with the 1.4-liter turbocharged engine and six-speed automatic transmission.

The largest U.S. automaker said on Friday that the problem occurred in model year 2011 and 2012 Cruze cars. GM said it was aware of 27 low-speed crashes, but no injuries, tied to the problem.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

So it appears that those with the 1.4T and Manual Transmissions are not affected.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brb, testing speed of right hand.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Heard lots about this...glad they're fixing all of them rather than waiting for (potentially dangerous) problems with em to happen to owners.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to Service Issues. I'm glad they're going to fix them all at one time.


----------



## BrandonR24 (Oct 15, 2012)

So, I've never dealt with a recall before. I think I'm affected, but not sure. I have a 2012 Cruze LT RS automatic so I'm assuming I'm affected...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BrandonR24 said:


> So, I've never dealt with a recall before. I think I'm affected, but not sure. I have a 2012 Cruze LT RS automatic so I'm assuming I'm affected...


They'll send you a recall notice in the mail, at which point you can call your dealer and schedule an appointment to bring it in. It may be several weeks away as they try to get the parts on shelves. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM will send you a postcard about the recall. If you don't receive one you can still have your VIN checked for any outstanding recalls by calling GM Customer Support or your local dealership service department. I haven't received a notice from the NHTSA yet about this recall and when I do I'll post the recall number and any other information published on the NHTSA website.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Great...how soon should we expect more info on obtaining the fix?


----------



## BrandonR24 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! Ill see what happens.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I realize this is breaking news, and details may not be out yet, but below is a link from fox news that mentions the repair is to replace a microswitch in the brake booster line? If I'm reading this right..

Any GM Tech's out there that have a procedure on this they can share? Or ChevMgr if you're out there?

Is there a sensor of any type in the brake booster line? Off to looking under the hood tonight..

GM Recalls 293K Chevrolet Cruze Sedans | Fox Business


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

obermd said:


> GM will send you a postcard about the recall. If you don't receive one you can still have your VIN checked for any outstanding recalls by calling GM Customer Support or your local dealership service department. I haven't received a notice from the NHTSA yet about this recall and when I do I'll post the recall number and any other information published on the NHTSA website.


And you can find any warranty and recall information in your my.Chevrolet. com account.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I wonder why the automatics have an issue and not the manuals? I wonder what all is different with the brakes?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> I wonder why the automatics have an issue and not the manuals? I wonder what all is different with the brakes?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Me too. Thinking back over the "no brakes" threads I've seen here I can't remember any that were for manuals. However, I think I have seen a couple for the LS trims. If I'm remembering correctly I can see this recall being expanded.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello, 

Also, if you would like to know if your vehicle is associated with this recall we can research your VIN as well. You can private message us your VIN and we can look for you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Me too. Thinking back over the "no brakes" threads I've seen here I can't remember any that were for manuals. However, I think I have seen a couple for the LS trims. If I'm remembering correctly I can see this recall being expanded.


Every one I've seen was an auto LT/LTZ.

The pump provides extra vacuum when there is none from a turbocharged engine (e.g. in reverse, 1500 RPM). The turbo is forcing air through the intake manifold at that RPM, which means positive pressure where the vacuum would *normally* come from.

Why not on the manuals? My guess is that most people push in the clutch when braking at low speeds. I usually do.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like it may be for those who drive an auto with both feet on the pedals at the same time. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

It appears that there is a vacuum solenoid just to the left of the liquid reservior for the master cylinder on the brake booster. 

I have no confirmed details, but if that's the issue it appears like it will be a fast inexpensive fix. Given it's a safety system I believe GM is responsible well beyond the 3 year 36,000 warranty so it will be free at the dealership. 

I have an open recall for the splash shield, and I really like how clean the original splash shield keeps the engine clean in a salty winter.. Well that's another issue..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Sounds like it may be for those who drive an auto with both feet on the pedals at the same time.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've seen it happen...although I'm wondering if it has more to do with the valve timing/overlap when warming up in these engines? I know that's why they started using vacuum assist pumps in other VVT motors, and it let them get rid of EGR valves. Or maybe just the 1500 RPM idle when cold.

Color me curious.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> It appears that there is a vacuum solenoid just to the left of the liquid reservior for the master cylinder on the brake booster.
> 
> I have no confirmed details, but if that's the issue it appears like it will be a fast inexpensive fix. Given it's a safety system I believe GM is responsible well beyond the 3 year 36,000 warranty so it will be free at the dealership.
> 
> I have an open recall for the splash shield, and I really like how clean the original splash shield keeps the engine clean in a salty winter.. Well that's another issue..


In the US car manufacturers are required to provide recalls for 10 years from the end of the model year. Chrysler just went through a fight with the NHTSA over the gas tank on one of the Jeep models from 1997 to 2005.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Or maybe just the 1500 RPM idle when cold.


On high idle the brakes feel much worse than any other time with my automatic, you will even get a creep feeling at stop lights(car seems to roll forward slightly when firmly on the brakes, like you let off the brake slightly), which pressing the pedal harder alleviates.


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

Is this recall for US models? Or all models atound the world? Im wondering because I am in canada I own a 2013 lt2 automatic

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

DETROIT (Reuters) - General Motors Co will recall 292,879 Chevrolet Cruze cars in the United States due to a defect that can cause loss of the brake assist function in models with the 1.4-liter turbocharged engine and six-speed automatic transmission." To blk88verde: Yes, the 1.4L Turbo ARE included in this recall according to this Reuters cut/paste I posted above.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

All Lordstown Assembled 1.4T Automatic Cruzen are in the recall. This means all US, Canada, and some Israeli Cruzen are involved.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

Here we go again! This is the 4th recall I 've had with my 2011 1.4T Auto. Always when I'm about to go on vacation. I wonder what the Chevy design people in Detroit are going to come up with as "FIX"? Last recall they hacked the underside with a hack saw! Maybe they can use the same hack saw & cut the brakes off? Then use the same saw & cut a hole in the floor board, so we can stop with our feet on the ground. Oh wait they cut the air deflector off the bottom of the engine bay already, we would get water inside if it rains! I can't wait till I pay for this car. No one will buy it from me because the recalls, are so many & dangerous. The steering can fall off, the trans linkage will also fall off, The car catches fire, Now the brakes won't stop the car.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

crystal red cruze said:


> Here we go again! This is the 4th recall I 've had with my 2011 1.4T Auto. Always when I'm about to go on vacation. I wonder what the Chevy design people in Detroit are going to come up with as "FIX"? Last recall they hacked the underside with a hack saw! Maybe they can use the same hack saw & cut the brakes off? Then use the same saw & cut a hole in the floor board, so we can stop with our feet on the ground. Oh wait they cut the air deflector off the bottom of the engine bay already, we would get water inside if it rains! I can't wait till I pay for this car. No one will buy it from me because the recalls, are so many & dangerous. The steering can fall off, the trans linkage will also fall off, The car catches fire, Now the brakes won't stop the car.


I think you're taking this a little too far. You're overreacting and over exaggerating.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

This really sucks.My wife was just at the dealership today to get her right side rear brake drum and shoes replaced at only 5300 miles and they didn't say a word about this.It would have been nice to have it all done at the same time as to not have to make another trip.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We had a couple of members drown their Cruzen before the engine shield recall. Deep water is deep water. This sounds like a faulty part from a supplier.

Also, nothing yet at the NHTSA's safercar.gov site.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I've seen it happen...although I'm wondering if it has more to do with the valve timing/overlap when warming up in these engines? I know that's why they started using vacuum assist pumps in other VVT motors, and it let them get rid of EGR valves. * Or maybe just the 1500 RPM idle when cold*.
> 
> Color me curious.


 According to this :2011-'12 Chevrolet Cruze Recalled for Brake-Assist Defect | Edmunds.com it is a cold start issue "_He said the problem sometimes becomes apparent during a "cold start._"


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It likely does not affect the manual transmission cars since the turbo dumps boost and goes into bypass, creating vacuum when the throttle is "closed", such as when decelerating with the car either in gear or neutral. Either way, enough vacuum is made to recharge the brake booster. I suspect that manual cars see a bit more vacuum than automatic cars since the turbo is close to fully bypassed any time a manual driver is off the gas. Not sure what an automatic does.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I *just *left service today.

*Shurg* no need to complain, it is free!

Recalls happen all the time.. it is better that they figure it out and correct the problem.

If it means anything, 50,000 miles in and my brakes are still pristine


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by HisandHersThis really sucks.My wife was just at the dealership today to get her right side rear brake drum and shoes replaced at only 5300 miles and they didn't say a word about this.It would have been nice to have it all done at the same time as to not have to make another trip.


Hello HisandHers,

I would be more than happy to research your vehicle's history. Because recalls are VIN specific I'd be able to discover, if your vehicle has been marked for service. Please send a PM with your VIN and I'll get the results of my search to you.

Marlea Wilson 
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

HisandHers said:


> This really sucks.My wife was just at the dealership today to get her right side rear brake drum and shoes replaced at only 5300 miles and they didn't say a word about this.It would have been nice to have it all done at the same time as to not have to make another trip.


It's very possible your dealership didn't even know about this recall. I have discovered that dealerships frequently find out the same way we do, from the media. There is a process for recalls. First based on production records, GM agrees with the NHTSA on the VIN numbers involved in the recall. Then they start the process of acquiring any parts needed so they can ship those parts to the local distribution centers. Then they notify dealerships. The media usually finds out from the NHTSA as soon as the recall specifics are finalized between the NHTSA and manufacturer. Depending on the complexity of the recall, it can really be a month or two before notices start going out to owners. GM doesn't want to send the notices until dealerships have been notified and have a reasonable number of "recall kits" on hand and ready to use.

Some dealerships, such as mine and apparently ErikBEggs will start performing the recall as soon as they have the information and parts. Others will wait until the post cards are sent to owners.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Since this hasn't shown up on Cruzen built at other plants, I wonder who (and where) the supplier is of this "brake assist" component? Does GM source brake parts from TRW (Mexico & China) like Chrysler does?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

All I have to say is thank God that it is not my car since my car is an Eco 6MT. I'm not trying to cast any disparaging remarks on my brothers or sisters. It was just a thought that I had.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

crystal red cruze said:


> Here we go again! This is the 4th recall I 've had with my 2011 1.4T Auto. Always when I'm about to go on vacation. I wonder what the Chevy design people in Detroit are going to come up with as "FIX"? Last recall they hacked the underside with a hack saw! Maybe they can use the same hack saw & cut the brakes off? Then use the same saw & cut a hole in the floor board, so we can stop with our feet on the ground. Oh wait they cut the air deflector off the bottom of the engine bay already, we would get water inside if it rains! I can't wait till I pay for this car. No one will buy it from me because the recalls, are so many & dangerous. The steering can fall off, the trans linkage will also fall off, The car catches fire, Now the brakes won't stop the car.


You've earned your title!


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hello HisandHers,
> 
> I would be more than happy to research your vehicle's history. Because recalls are VIN specific I'd be able to discover, if your vehicle has been marked for service. Please send a PM with your VIN and I'll get the results of my search to you.
> 
> ...


She has to take it back to have the windshield seal leak repaired to stop the howling noise above 60 miles per hour anyway so hopefully we can get everything taken care of at that time.I will let you know if there are any problems.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

HisandHers said:


> She has to take it back to have the windshield seal leak repaired to stop the howling noise above 60 miles per hour anyway so hopefully we can get everything taken care of at that time.I will let you know if there are any problems.


Call ahead to make sure your dealership is aware of and ready to do this recall.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

great! i have a 2012 ltz rs 1.4 turbo, fit every criteria. 

should i wait for the mailing or call my dealership?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

To all, if my car was involved in this recall and I wasn't having any problems with my brakes I would wait until mid September before contacting my dealership. This is to give the dealership a chance to get the information and parts needed to do this service as well as giving them a chance to deal with cars with known problems. If, however, my car is one of the ones having brake problems or develops brake problems I would contact my dealership immediately.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

HisandHers, 

Yes, please be sure to keep us posted. Obermd, that is great advice. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Erica, I'm sure that some of the cars involved in this recall are out of their B2B warranty based solely on mileage. If an owner has paid for this repair, how do they go about getting reimbursed?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Obermd, 

Any customer who has paid for a repair that later becomes a recalled item can submit a reimbursement form at your local dealership.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you Erica.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I find the terminology confusing. When I hear "brake assist" I think of the feature that applies full brake pressure when it senses the driver reacting to an emergency stop situation.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I find the terminology confusing. When I hear "brake assist" I think of the feature that applies full brake pressure when it senses the driver reacting to an emergency stop situation.


Vacuum-boosted brake assist. AKA power brakes. I see where the confusion comes from, since some cars do have emergency brake assist that does exactly what you said.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Interesting that this seems to be confined to the Lordstown plant. I wonder if this is just a bad batch issue or "bogus parts"with the microswitches? I'd find it strange that the Aussie Holden Cruze would not use the same GM component supplier for economies of scale in production. Also interesting there was a break point in production of the 2013 model that changed the requirement for this recall. A new dash number microswitch wasinstalled at that point? I'd be interested to know the part number of the suspect microswitch and see if matches what we have downunder.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> I'd be interested to know the part number of the suspect microswitch and see if matches what we have downunder.


It very well could be the same part from the same company. Recalls are usually a regional thing, though, because by the time a recall is issued there is usually very little that is NOT known about the problem. It may have been a bad batch of parts that got into circulation, and though QC tracking methods they are able to track the suspect parts through the network and find out when and where they were used. If that's the case here, they will feel confident that they have identified the models affected and where they were built.

This could also NOT be the case, and maybe a completely new switch is required (likely here since ALL vehicles with the switch are recalled). Maybe they changed to a different switch to alleviate the problem, and some time after that the issue grew "popular" enough with the Feds that a recall was deemed necessary. If this is the case we will probably never know what the issue with the switch was... maybe QC, or maybe design related. All we will know is that there's a new part number that supersedes the old one.

Even if it is the same switch used in Aus, there may not be a recall in that region based on statistics... it may never grow to be a large enough issue, or it may not be an issue at all. Example, if the reason for the switch malfunction is related to the operating environment it's possible there would be no failures of the switch in Aus. These are usually complicated issues, and the public is never made aware of all the gritty little details that go into making the decisions.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In addition to what Blue Angel said, parts tend to be sourced regionally. One of the reasons Toyota, Honda, Ford, and every other car manufacturer with plants in the US and Canada supported the US Government's bailout of GM and Chrysler is they were concerned about the impact to their supply chains. I wouldn't be surprised to see this recall expand to other manufacturers in the US. An example of this was the recall for the faulty express down switches in GM and Toyota trucks and SUVs - the same switch was being used by multiple manufacturers.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I had Chevy Customer Service run the VIN for my 2/23/12 build car, and it's clear. So apparently this recall doesn't affect all 2012s, but who knows where the cutoff is.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I had Chevy Customer Service run the VIN for my 2/23/12 build car, and it's clear. So apparently this recall doesn't affect all 2012s, but who knows where the cutoff is.


Chevrolet told me to inform everyone I know and on here with a cruze that are affected to check their Chevrolet owner center periodically as there will be updating on everyones cruze that could be affected in the recall. If anyone doesn't have a Chevrolet owner center account....here's the link: www.my.Chevrolet. com. Then just go to create and add all your information. You can even link your onstar account and Sirius xm account so you can view it all in one place.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree with what Blue Angel and Obermd have said and it could have been the case. I did see early this morning the local car web pages and Government product recall site has now listed the Aussie Cruze 1.4 for this issue. Now we wait for the letters to come out. . I don't see this being resolved in Australia until early 2014. I've had brake parts on order for a Techline fix for over 4 months. The new parts ordering/tracking software Holden installed has caused many delays. Still as long as I'm aware of the microswitch issue when there is a low vacuum condition, I can risk mitigate until it is resolved. [h=3]Product description[/h]MY 2011- 2012 JH Cruze 1.4 litre Turbo Automatic Transmission [h=3]Identifying features[/h]MY 2011- 2012 JH Cruze 1.4 litre Turbo Automatic Transmission Vehicles only are affected.

Affected Build Range is
6G1PD5E80BL518864 - 6G1PE6E8XCL661387

Production Dates 
22nd February 2011 - 8th June 2012[h=3]What are the defects?[/h]The vehicles supplementary electric vacuum pump may not work when the engine is cold.[h=3]What are the hazards?[/h]When the engine is cold and does not have enough vacuum the braking performance of the vehicle will be reduced, which poses a potential crash hazard.[h=3]Where the product was sold[/h]

Nationally
[h=3]Traders who sold this product[/h]All Holden Dealers Nationally [h=3]Supplier[/h]GM Holden


----------



## tat2mark (May 1, 2013)

I love how people think its the end of the world when there is a recall on a car....look at the number of incidents compared to the number if cars sold! You've got about the same odds of winning the lottery as you do of this defect actually affecting your car! Relax and quit complaining!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't worry about recalls at all, at least they are acknowledging and fixing a potential issue.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

You think these cars have a lot of recalls think again...Honda has the most recalls I've ever seen lmao. There isn't a day that goes by were I don't get stuck with doing a bunch of recalls!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Recalls are for anything. I remember there was a recall on a glovebox in a Cadillac because it causes too much damage to an unbuckled front seat passenger. Maybe that's how we really ended up with knee air bags. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Recalls are for anything. I remember there was a recall on a glovebox in a Cadillac because it causes too much damage to an unbuckled front seat passenger. Maybe that's how we really ended up with knee air bags.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Was that the ugly as sin latch that was installed on the glovebox cover? My Pontiac Transport got that one.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

I have been having unsually breaking issues since my car was new. Wonderful GM service could never find anything. I guess they finally did.

I checked on the chevy website, entered vin info, and it said no recalls. I think my car has a breaking issue, so I hope that the system has not updated all the vins of the car affected.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would not be so quick to think your car is not effected by this recall, this doesn't even seem to be listed on the NHTSA website yet. Recalls & Defects | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

That is what I meant. I think it may be too early to know for sure. I hope I am in the recall. It would put this 2 tear old breaking issue to bed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

djjaes said:


> That is what I meant. I think it may be too early to know for sure. I hope I am in the recall. It would put this 2 tear old breaking issue to bed.


I don't know if you saw my earlier post about who should wait and who should call their dealerships immediately. You're in the latter group. Call them.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

I called and they said mine wasn't under the recall but they weren't sure if it was too early to know yet. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Go in and talk to the service manager. Take a copy of your service receipts with you. See if you can get him or her to contact GM engineering about the symptoms your car is having. I don't think GM has completely figured out which vehicles are affected, which is why there has been no "official" notice put up at safercar.gov. Remember, we are very early in the recall process and I'm sure more cars will be added. It sounds like GM's Holden division is included as well and that wasn't part of the first public notice on this recall.


----------



## engrdens (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, I owned a cruze 1.8 LS, just wondering if it is included in the recall. I have a 6 speed AT with a 6 speed tiptronic transmission. Please enlighten. Thanks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

engrdens said:


> Hi everyone, I owned a cruze 1.8 LS, just wondering if it is included in the recall. I have a 6 speed AT with a 6 speed tiptronic transmission. Please enlighten. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


At this time, no. Only the 1.4T automatics are included in the US. GM/Canada hasn't issued a recall yet but they will since their Cruze are the same cars.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Was that the ugly as sin latch that was installed on the glovebox cover? My Pontiac Transport got that one.


LOL, nope but that would seem like a legit concern



> Tests conducted by the government found that a front seat passenger *not wearing a seat belt *could strike the glove box door and sustain leg injuries in a crash.


I'm lost on how it's govenrnment mandated to save you when you decide to not wear a seatbelt to begin with.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I'm lost on how it's govenrnment mandated to save you when you decide to not wear a seatbelt to begin with.


The Nanny States of America.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The way that our glove box has that edged lip may be the reason we have the 2 extra air bags. GM took that extra step to prevent another randon recall like this most likely. Same timeframe Rolls Royce had a recall for hood ornament failing to retract because it causes un nessasary damage to pedestrians when hit by the car.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Recalls are for anything. I remember there was a recall on a glovebox in a Cadillac because it causes too much damage to an unbuckled front seat passenger


No, they are not for "anything". They are generally only for safety-related defects or non-compliance w/FMVSS. See Motor Vehicle Defects and Safety Recalls: What Every Vehicle Owner Should Know | Safercar.gov | NHTSA.

But yes, there can even be recalls that mean putting on a sticker!
2012 Nissan Titan Recalled for Mislabeled Capacity Information - Automotive News
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners...searchCriteria.nhtsa_ids=12V102000&refurl=rss

Or, they could even be caused by work done by a (apparently despised) dealer group/region: Toyota recalling 16 popular models including Camry, Prius and Corolla for airbag risks | Torque News.

It is puzzling that this recall and all the associated documents aren't up on NHTSA's web site yet. Normally, those documents are pretty insightful and would put to rest a lot of the speculation going on in this thread, which I've only skimmed.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cwerdna said:


> It is puzzling that this recall and all the associated documents aren't up on NHTSA's web site yet. Normally, those documents are pretty insightful and would put to rest a lot of the speculation going on in this thread, which I've only skimmed.


Normally I would never agree with most of what you say, but I agree this seems kinda strange. With the cruze lower engine shield oil fire recall that information was available day one. That's why I said earlier everyone should check back later if they think their car is not effected. 

Either way if you are effected GM will send you a letter and if you go to the dealer sometime a few months from now they should inform you of any open recalls.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I'm sure we will be notified if our vin#'s are affected. Until then as far as I'm concerned my brakes work just fine at stopping my car.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

GM Holden have advised of one incident in relation to the low vacuum condition in Australia. Looking across the web this seems to be more global each day but is limited to the 1.4 auto trans. The parameters of this condition seem to be well defined so it will be just a case of the supply chain system keeping up with demand of a new part to satisfy customer concerns.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Normally I would never agree with most of what you say, but I agree this seems kinda strange. With the cruze lower engine shield oil fire recall that information was available day one. That's why I said earlier everyone should check back later if they think their car is not effected.
> 
> Either way if you are effected GM will send you a letter and if you go to the dealer sometime a few months from now they should inform you of any open recalls.


Normally recall information doesn't get released to the media until the NHTSA site is updated. The shield recall impacted all the Lordstown built Cruzen so it was real easy to identify the affected vehicles. I'm starting to think this recall was publicly announced by GM when they first notified the NHTSA of the recall. Manufacturers have 60 days from initial notification to the NHTSA to get them the "final" recall information, which includes the VIN ranges of affected vehicles, and to start sending out notices to registered owners. Early announcement causes confusion among both owners and dealerships because there is no way to completely verify if your vehicle is in the recall.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

On a little of an off note, remembering the shield recall........Does the 2014 Cruze still have the cut up shield? Just curious.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rbtec said:


> On a little of an off note, remembering the shield recall........Does the 2014 Cruze still have the cut up shield? Just curious.


Yes. It's cut before installation and looks a lot better than many of the dealership hack jobs. The shields themselves haven't changed since the Verano has the same shield.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm looking at the system under the hood last night, and I assume this is the switch and pump GM is talking about. I never noticed the supplementary pump until I started tracing the vacuum lines. Just wonder if the car will set a code if the elec pump fails later in life. Thought it was an interesting design to the vacuum system to provide a little more suction when required. By the sound of the current situation for the recall, it doesn't seem to have a feedback signal when it commanded to operate, so one would not know when it fails. That is until the pedal gets hard again during the low vacuum scenario...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I received the NHTSA recall notice email a few minutes ago:

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners...&searchCriteria.nhtsa_ids=13V360&refurl=email

[HR][/HR]
*Report Receipt Date:* AUG 15, 2013 
*NHTSA Campaign Number:* 13V360000 
*Component(s):* SERVICE BRAKES, HYDRAULIC 
*Potential Number of Units Affected:* 292,879 
*All Products Associated with this Recall *

*Vehicle MakeModelModel Year(s)*


CHEVROLETCRUZE2011-2012





*Details *

*2 Associated Documents *


*Manufacturer: *General Motors LLC

*SUMMARY:*

General Motors (GM) is recalling certain model year 2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze vehicles equipped with 1.4L DOHC gasoline turbo engines and 6T40 front wheel drive automatic transmissions and equipped with an electric vacuum pump to provide supplemental vacuum for brake assist, when needed. In the affected vehicles, the pump may not activate, resulting in an intermittent reduction or loss of brake assist. *CONSEQUENCE:*

A loss of braking assistance will require extra pedal force and/or distance to bring the vehicle to a stop, increasing the risk of a crash. *REMEDY:*

General Motors will notify owners, and dealers will replace a microswitch in the power brake vacuum pipe assembly, free of charge. The manufacturer has not yet provided a notification schedule. Owners may contact Chevrolet at 1-800-222-1020. GM's recall number is 12213. *NOTES:*

Owners may also contact the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration Vehicle Safety Hotline at 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), or go to Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA). 


[HR][/HR]
Supporting Documents (2):
GM Defect Notice to NHTSA
Recall Notice


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*NHTSA Recall Notifications | Subscribe*



obermd said:


> I received the NHTSA recall notice email a few minutes ago:


_*Ditto here.

*_If you'd like to be placed on the recipient list of NHTSA's recall notifications:
*Subscribe to NHTSA's Recall Notification E-mail System*
Recall Notification by Email | Safercar.gov | NHTSA


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

Wait until the third quarter is over. Then GM will recall all cars with this brake problem. They want to show a profit in the third quarter. The stock holders are more important than your safety don't you think! One more year of payments for me. My wife was complaining about six months ago. She claimed upon start up, coming out of the garage, she almost hit the house. I guess I'm lucky I have the remote start, so the idle will come down before I get in. I'm still awaiting my recall?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

crystal red cruze said:


> Wait until the third quarter is over. Then GM will recall all cars with this brake problem. They want to show a profit in the third quarter. The stock holders are more important than your safety don't you think! One more year of payments for me. My wife was complaining about six months ago. She claimed upon start up, coming out of the garage, she almost hit the house. I guess I'm lucky I have the remote start, so the idle will come down before I get in. I'm still awaiting my recall?


Right - compare this with the huge fines Toyota was hit with because they wouldn't even acknowledge they had problems. If you hate your Cruze so much trade it now - even after this repair is done you will still find a reason, real or imagined, to complain about. It has only been two weeks from the formal recall notification. Sometimes I think I preferred the pre-internet process for recalls - owners and the media wouldn't find out until owners started receiving post cards or you took your car in for some other service (routine or repair) and they looked it up.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

OB , Did you Do that to that Guy ? :goodjob: I love it !


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

obermd said:


> Right - compare this with the huge fines Toyota was hit with because they wouldn't even acknowledge they had problems. If you hate your Cruze so much trade it now - even after this repair is done you will still find a reason, real or imagined, to complain about. It has only been two weeks from the formal recall notification. Sometimes I think I preferred the pre-internet process for recalls - owners and the media wouldn't find out until owners started receiving post cards or you took your car in for some other service (routine or repair) and they looked it up.


I don't own a Toyota never did never will. I do own a Cruze, and the braking system is a serious part of the automobile system. If it was a door latch, I wouldn't be as excited about a recall. As far as the comment about people being informed. You have probably been in the dark to long or you work for Chevy. If the repair is done with professional workmanship & the proper part I will applaud GM. If they just do a quick & simple fix like they did on the last recall by hacking off the offending part: I will complain.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

crystal red cruze said:


> I don't own a Toyota never did never will. I do own a Cruze, and the braking system is a serious part of the automobile system. If it was a door latch, I wouldn't be as excited about a recall. As far as the comment about people being informed. You have probably been in the dark to long or you work for Chevy. If the repair is done with professional workmanship & the proper part I will applaud GM. If they just do a quick & simple fix like they did on the last recall by hacking off the offending part: I will complain.


This is a faulty switch that is being replaced. It takes time to get the replacement switches out to the dealerships. If this is a repeatable brake problem (i.e., it didn't just occur the one time) contact your local dealership and get them to push through doing this recall for you before the notifications go out. Otherwise remember there is a reason all cars have a secondary low speed braking system that does not depend on hydraulics. In the case of the Cruze this is the handbrake. If you hold the release button in you can actually use the hand brake as a low speed braking system, but this is unfortunately a skill that isn't taught anymore but should be - brake lines do fail.

For the record - not only don't I work for GM, but I don't currently nor have I ever worked for any car manufacturer, so when I praise, complain, defend, or throw barbs it's based on my experiences as an owner. I have owned a lot of GMs however and currently own two Cruzen. My wife drives a Toyota Solara SLE Convertible.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

obermd said:


> This is a faulty switch that is being replaced. It takes time to get the replacement switches out to the dealerships. If this is a repeatable brake problem (i.e., it didn't just occur the one time) contact your local dealership and get them to push through doing this recall for you before the notifications go out. Otherwise remember there is a reason all cars have a secondary low speed braking system that does not depend on hydraulics. In the case of the Cruze this is the handbrake. If you hold the release button in you can actually use the hand brake as a low speed braking system, but this is unfortunately a skill that isn't taught anymore but should be - brake lines do fail. For the record - not only don't I work for GM, but I don't currently nor have I ever worked for any car manufacturer, so when I praise, complain, defend, or throw barbs it's based on my experiences as an owner. I have owned a lot of GMs however and currently own two Cruzen. My wife drives a Toyota Solara SLE Convertible.


 Are those powder puffs on your avatar your wife' or yours? I see why your defending so vividly the cruze: you made two bad decisions buying two. I probably have owned more GM products than you have. This one is beginning to look like the Corvair & Vega. I see by the amount of post you have on this site, you have no life! The hand brake is for parking.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

IMPO...anybody that buys a cruze, let alone any GM product isn't stupid for doing it. GM products are far a higher quality car than most manufacturers. Even though gm hasn't been around long as ford has, I still believe GM has the best cars around. You CANNOT go wrong with anything from general motors. I also think you and most people on here are being pretty bias of gm lately. And im tired of it. Idk what your guys problem is, but you seriously need to consider the facts and issues more before anything is ever said. If you had a pos ford, dodge, or Toyota, would you be saying the same crap about them too like you do GM bec of a minor or major hick up or two, or would you blow it off and think "Oh well...I still love the car, it doesn't phase me any, and keep smiling? Maybe, maybe not. The point is, you cant just degrade GM like that. Most people don't realize how hard it is to build a car and trying to get it close to perfect as they can. Its even triple as hard when you got thousands of vehicles to be made. As far as this quality control thing ive been hearing about lately with the poor side of it...and what I heard doesn't thrill me too much with all the negativity. Im not chewing anybody's ass out here.....As a former GM employee, I cannot emphasize how much you cannot do that trash talking about GM. Your gonna need friends some day in the GM world with service stuff and all. GM remembers this type of stuff once it is seen on here because it goes to the top whether you know it or not and they will be like " Hmm, well this person doesn't like us because of all the things they have said about us"...so we aren't going to be much help to him/her. Just saying. Might want to slow down on your rude comments and putdowns. It doesn't matter if you don't own a gm vehicle anymore...what does matter, if you decide to buy one again later down the road or currently have a gm car, your comments will do a long way. Trust me...believe me. Been there done that. I said some crazy **** about my dealership because of a service issue, and it bout cost me BIG TIME. Think about it people.


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

After seeing all these recalls im happy that I got a 2013...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

crystal red cruze said:


> Are those powder puffs on your avatar your wife' or yours? I see why your defending so vividly the cruze: you made two bad decisions buying two. I probably have owned more GM products than you have. This one is beginning to look like the Corvair & Vega. I see by the amount of post you have on this site, you have no life! The hand brake is for parking.


Bashing GM is one thing. Bashing a member is another. Behavior like this is NOT tolerated on the forum. You are unhappy with GM we understand but why blame EVERYTHING on them and then take out it on this site. This community is made to help each other. Are you here to help? NO from what we see your here to start trouble. This is a warning. A final one. And I know you will find a smart response to this one. The next bashing of GM or another member and your gone. You are frustrated and coming out the wrong way. Lets just hope its only out of frustration and not grudges against a car company and your taking out on us. So lets forget this happened shall we? And start over.

/end mod rant

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll chip in to buy him a snickers.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> I'll chip in to buy him a snickers.


LMAO...that's funny **** dude =]. Ill buy him a whole box for all Id care haha. just like the saying goes in the commercials.."Your not yourself til you have a snickers". bahaha


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

:th_SmlyROFL:......This forum provides access to a huge knowledge bank of information about the Cruze that allows you to make better informed decisions that work for you. We know there is an issue with the microswitch and what the consequence could be. We also understand the parameters of the issue and just need to be a little bit driver smart when operating the vehicle under those condition. The global supply chain will catch up with demand and we will get the switched under a Techline fix. My advice to my wife in the interim is to allow the car to warm up a little more before departing. You can hear the pump operating after a cold start when you apply the brakes several times, so I know the system is operating correctly at this point. As OB said, the Park brake is a good secondary system that can be used to stop the car. Yep I'd pull the bugger on if the pump had failed and the pedal felt hard during that initial warm up period.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

*The problem*
According to the NHTSA bulletin and General Motors, the pump may not activate in affected vehicles. This may result in the intermittent reduction or loss of brake assist.
Such a condition would require extra pedal force by the driver and/or a longer distance to stop the car, both of which increase the risk of a crash.
The automaker began an investigation into the problem after a field product report was issued for a brake performance complaint in July 2012. General Motors said that it had identified “27 potentially related reports with allegations of low-speed crashes and no injuries in driveways and parking lots on the subject vehicles.”
*What General Motors will do*
Although no notification schedule has yet been determined, General Motors will notify owners and dealers will replace a microswitch in the power brake vacuum pipe assembly. The service will be performed at no charge.
The General Motors safety recall number is *12213.* Prior to owner notification, owners of 2011 and 2012 Chevrolet Cruze sedans with any questions or concerns may contact Chevrolet at *1-800-222-1020.*
Alternatively, owners of vehicles involved in the campaign may contact NHTSA’s Vehicle Safety Hotline at *1-888-327-4236* or go to http://www.safercar.gov. Reference the NHTSA campaign ID No. *13V360000*.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Is this still specifically pertaining to automatic Cruzes with the 1.4l ant AT?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

According to the documentation provided by GM to the NHTSA it is only the 1.4T mated with the automatic transmission. The issue is that the brake booster requires more vacuum than the engine can provide when at idle and this switch provides the electrical power needed to create the additional vacuum. The switch is only on the automatics and not on the manuals. The 1.8 engine apparently provides sufficient power even at idle.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> I'll chip in to buy him a snickers.


Let's hear it for the ignore list.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> LMAO...that's funny **** dude =]. Ill buy him a whole box for all Id care haha. just like the saying goes in the commercials.."Your not yourself til you have a snickers". bahaha






Yer doing it wrong . rmass and you need to buy Mick and myself a box of snickers .
We appreciate em more !


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

BrianV...im not sure about that lol. I loooooove snickers a lot =]. I buy a box of snickers from the grocery store every once in awhile...it may not be a full box but its a lot of candy bars lol


----------



## Johnny M. (Feb 24, 2012)

You may diagnose the problem yourself. With the key on engine off.( gear selector in Park with the parking braking set) Exhaust the vacuum from the power brake reservoir by pumping the brakes a few times until the brake pedal has firm resistance and no more power assist is evident. If you continue to have power assist with the KOEO and you are able to hear the vacuum assist motor running you have not incurred the problem. If the vacuum pump is not audibly running while pumping the brake pedal, get out and lightly tap on the vacuum switch mounted to the power brake booster. If the vacuum pump begins run. Recheck that you have obtained power assist, you have a faulty micro switch. the GM pt.# is 13375241. There is no superseded part available as of now, but the Dealer will replace the switch with a new one with same design as OEM....


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Johnny-

Thanks for the info. This is great information that brings this thread back on topic. A reasonable way to diagnose and test for this issue, while awaiting the recall.

Thanks for posting the part number as well. Doing a quick google search shows this part retails for about $80.00 and includes the hoses from the intake manifold to the switch, and from the switch to the vacuum pump. 

When this recall occurs it will be interesting to see if the new part is just the switch, or the switch with the hoses. 

It looks like replacing just the switch would be easier than removing the hose from the vacuum pump. Maybe a long arm can reach it from the top of the car. I'm sure it's no problem from the bottom on a lift.. However, most of us on this forum don't have access to lifts.

Thanks


----------



## Johnny M. (Feb 24, 2012)

the pipe from the intake to the micro switch / check valve is molded together. I just had mine replaced yesterday under warranty. the part had a tag "made in Poland" (no pun intended)


carbon02 said:


> Johnny-
> 
> Thanks for the info. This is great information that brings this thread back on topic. A reasonable way to diagnose and test for this issue, while awaiting the recall.
> 
> ...


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

Must be my lucky day. As stated in this forum by a previous poster.

"I love how people think its the end of the world when there is a recall on a car....look at the number of incidents compared to the number if cars sold! You've got about the same odds of winning the lottery as you do of this defect actually affecting your car! Relax and quit complaining!"

I was driving the vehicle last week and twice in one day I lost the power brakes. This is not a "cold start" issue. I had been on the highway for several miles when pulling up to a stop behind an 18 wheeler and realized that the car was not slowing as it should. I pressed the brake pedal to the floor and thought "that truck is backing up!". The truck was not moving, my Cruze would not stop. I did get it stopped before hitting the truck, but it was too close. (this is my wifes car, it's a good thing she was not driving) Happened again driving down a steep hill into a cross street. Luckily no one was on that street as I was halfway into the road before the car stopped. 
The parking brake is a good option, but when taken by the surprise of no power brakes that reaction is not commonly practiced. 
I called the dealer as soon as they opened and was told to bring the car in and leave it so they can drive it and check the brake pads. This car has less than 10K miles. It does not need new pads. I have driven cars after the engine dies and lost all brake boost, this is worse than that. 
I informed them of the pending recall and they first acted like they knew nothing about it. When pressed, they stated that no recall has been issued "YET" and they have no replacement parts. 
My question to the service writer was - "Can you do anything to correct this issue when I bring the car in"? They stated that they may have to keep the car until they get replacement parts. So what do I do in the meantime? A loaner car? I bought this car from that dealership and expected a little more than "We will take you home (or work) and we will have to keep the car until it is diagnosed and the problem corrected". (The last time I brought my 5 day old 2012 Cruze to this dealership for a minor issue, they totaled it in their parking lot. But that is another story)
If you experienced this brake issue (not just the recall) while you were driving it, what would you do?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

hydrasport, contact GM directly either by phone or by PM'ing the GM rep here on CruzeTalk. Either way they will need your VIN and dealership information. I don't know if you read this entire thread but I recommended that people either wait for their recall notice if they don't have a problem or to contact their dealership/GM immediately if they do. You fall in the latter category and your dealership either hasn't been notified or has not been authorized to admit they've been notified of this recall. My guess it's the former and it's time GM start educating their dealerships.

Reading the final comment in your post, I have to ask - Why did you take your car back to this dealership?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

This is rather simple.
IF your vehicle has not had this concern, wait for the recall notice.......always test the brake action before putting the car in gear.
If the swich sticks, you will have a high, hard brake pedal.
One or two pedal pumps will trigger even a sticky switch.

IF you have experienced the problem, at any time, whether your vehicle falls under the recall or not.....Get it to the dealer if you feel as though you can safely operate the vehicle.
The replacement switch's are available but there are not enouph in the pipeline to replace every switch on every recalled vehicle.

So, if you are having the problem, shut off the computer, stop whining, and get the thing fixed.......there is no dealer in his right mind that will let you leave without repair......unless you choose to take it in that condition.

Longest thread I ever read......for no good reson IMO.

Rob


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

hydrasport said:


> I was driving the vehicle last week and twice in one day I lost the power brakes. This is not a "cold start" issue.
> 
> ...
> If you experienced this brake issue (not just the recall) while you were driving it, what would you do?/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

This is probably not a cold start issue, this is probably a high idle issue. High idle is most common when cold starting and that's likely the reason for the association.

Any time the computer commands a high idle, like 1500 RPM, the engine will struggle against the torque converter to get the engine to that RPM. In a small turbo engine like this the manifold vacuum will drop and the power assist to the brakes will suffer. That's where the auxiliary vacuum pump comes into service, but if the switch fails to activate the pump, well, no power brakes.

Chances are, replacing the switch with a new one of the current design will fix the issue since few Cruzes actually have the problem to begin with. This should be seen as a good short-term remedy until the revised switch is available through the recall. If I had a car with this issue I would call the dealer and ask them to tow the car in (if you don't feel safe driving it in), replace the switch, then assuming the problem is temporarily cured, drive the car until the recall notice comes and then have them perform the recall.

In any case, I would imagine *putting the transmission in Neutral would "avoid" the issue* in two ways; 1) the car would be unable to propel itself forward, and 2) it would allow manifold vacuum to build, restoring power assist to the brakes.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

To everyone - GM is NOT saying this is a cold start only condition. GM does say that it is most noticeable on a cold start but not that it is limited to cold start. The microswitch that is failing is to engage the supplemental vacuum pump for the brake system can fail at any time, even in cars that it has not already failed in. Also, this recall is still limited to the 1.4T engine with the automatic transmission. The LS and Manual Transmissions are not currently in the recall.

If you have this problem, before going to your dealership, please go to www.safercar.gov and search for recalls. The NHTSA recall number is 13V360000. It's easiest to enter your model year, Chevrolet, and Cruze and then select all recalls. Download the attached documents and take them to your dealership when you go. They may need these documents when they call GM. I would also call GM and open a ticket with GM. Unless people do this GM will not boost the priority of getting this recall information to their dealerships any faster than required by US Federal Law.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Hydrasport - go to safercar.gov and look at *Service Bulletin No.:* PI-0979


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

OBERMD and NYCruiser, thanks for your input. That is what I was looking for. 
NYCruiser, "Cold start issue", I was only stating that the brake assist problem has occured with a warm engine on my vehicle. Someone else on this forum tried to say that it is related to a cold engine. Cold engine, warm engine, I'll let GM determine what is causing the issue and what the parameters are. Whether or not this a brake booster issue and related to this recall, that's fairly simple to determine. Yes, I have a vehicle with a brake booster issue and GM will repair the vehicle either via warranty or recall.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

Funny this recall just came out. Last week when i was backing out of the driveway, I had no brake assist at all. I still had brakes, but had to really stand on the pedal to get the car to stop before going into the street. This happened again this week when backing out of the driveway, so it was not quite as shocking. Otherwise, the brakes work fine the rest of the time. So far, the problem has only happened after a "cold start" when backing out of the driveway???


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Silver LT RS, 

When this occurred did you have your GM dealership look into this?

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

Problem has reoccured again and this time I delivered the vehicle to the local Chevy dealer. They said that GM does not yet have a recall on this particular problem. They did talk to GM tech and was told to torque the brake lines on the master cyl and check all 4 brake calipers for loose brake lines. They checked the brake pads and drove the car 15 miles with no issues. (It has only happened 5 times now in 10,000 miles, what are the odds of it happening in a 15 mile test drive? though it is beginning to happen more frequently). 
This is not a low, soft brake pedal like air in the lines and they understood this when I delivered the car to them. I was told that the car is ready and they found no problems. 
After speaking to the service manager about the problem and reminding him that GM has already recorded 27 vehicle accidents directly related to this issue, the response was still "GM has not issued a recall and we cannot start just replacing parts". 

"Customer Chevy care" are you really a GM rep? Do you work for GM or just an outside company contracted by GM to help track issues? I have run into that before asnd I was told by a local GM dealer that the GM reps do not get involved in issues directly with customers. 

Some one on here had actually supplied 2 GM part numbers for the new switch and hose assembly. Are those part numbers for the new replacement parts or just part numbers for the old style parts?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

hydrasport, did you take in the information from the NHTSA web-site? If so, open a complaint with the NHTSA and reference the NHTSA assigned recall number.


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

ROBBY

you stated: This is rather simple.
IF your vehicle has not had this concern, wait for the recall notice.......always test the brake action before putting the car in gear.
If the swich sticks, you will have a high, hard brake pedal.
One or two pedal pumps will trigger even a sticky switch.

IF you have experienced the problem, at any time, whether your vehicle falls under the recall or not.....Get it to the dealer if you feel as though you can safely operate the vehicle.
The replacement switch's are available but there are not enouph in the pipeline to replace every switch on every recalled vehicle.

So, if you are having the problem, shut off the computer, stop whining, and get the thing fixed.......there is no dealer in his right mind that will let you leave without repair......unless you choose to take it in that condition.

Longest thread I ever read......for no good reson IMO.

Robby,

If you have the part number of the new switch, I would really like to get that from you. 
Are you you certain that the switch is available at this time?
My dealer nor the GM customer help line have the number of the new replacement switch that you have stated is currently available.


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

Obermd, I supplied the dealer with GM recall #12213. 

I talked to the dealer a week or two ago and I had hoped they had enough time to get some information on this issue. They have no current information about the recall and actually asked me for the part number of the new switch. ( the new switch that ROBBY stated was already available to the dealers).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds like your dealer is attempting to resolve this for you but not getting any assistance from GM. Definitely time to open a GM ticket if you haven't done so, and if you have, time to file a complaint with the NHTSA so that they know GM isn't moving forward on this recall.


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

Opened a claim with GM tonight. The guys at the dealership have been helpful for many years. 
You are correct about GM not helping the dealer with information in a timely manner. 
The dealer has asked that I leave the car again tonight and they will pursue help from GM again tomorrow. That's after I requested a receipt for the days diagnosis, inspection and results and reminded them that GM is aware of the 27 accidents caused by this issue.


----------



## snm77 (Sep 20, 2013)

FWIW I had the exact problem described in the recall (NHTSA Campaign ID # 13V360 is what I see in a recall email I'm signed up for), but I had the problem before there was a recall. I had to go to my dealer twice to get it solved. Neither time could they replicate the issue, but after the second time, the tech did say he was aware of a TSB about the electric brake assist failing intermittently. Pulling from memory here, I think he said there was a vaccum actuated switch, and that he had to replace the switch and a vacuum hose as well.

I was fortunate that I'd taken the car in for the problem BEFORE my warranty was up the first time - I was about 1000 miles over when I took it back the second time, and the dealer actually fixed it. 

What I don't know is if I have a part that is going to fail again because it is identical to the original, and has a design flaw, or if I have the "fixed" parts. I had the oil changed at the dealer 2 days ago, and they had NO record of a recall from GM, and had no information at all about whether the parts they used in my repair were different than what they took out. 

I will say that the "high hard pedal" wasn't very high - basically, the pedal would feel normal, then stop about halfway to the floor. It wasn't just hard, it just STOPPED. I weigh 250+ pounds, and even with two feet standing on the pedal, I could not budge it. I nearly hit my neighbor's car while backing out of my driveway twice, believe me, I STOOD on the pedal 

2011 Cruze 2lt
1.4l turbo
automatic transmission


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

hydrasport?

Currently the dealers (9/20/13) here in the Chicagoland area are replacing the switch in question with the currently available part #.
They are not trying to duplicate the problem.......if the customer describes the problem and it sounds close to the current failure, they just replace the switch under warranty.
HOWEVER, you did not mention if your car still is under warranty.
If it is not, pay for the replacement.......when the recall arrives there are instructions supplied regarding full re-imbursment from G.M.
The switch's being supplied are the new part# in MOST cases unless the dealer has old stock.
I am unable to determine if a new part# is being used yet.....my dealer has not recieved any verifyable info.

FYI....my dealer has been replacing these things for almost 6 months now.....I am told that even if the switch was replaced under warranty, it will likely be replaced again for the recall.
They recently had the failure on one of the service loaner Cruze's......happened every morning.
I tried it out.....definatly a potental for damage....seemed like no pedal response at all, just like a old car with a bad booster....lots of leg required.
Hard to catch it though.....one bad application and then the switch would trigger the pump and instant assist.
For the remainder of the day, nobody in the shop that drove it had a problem......till the following A.M.

Biggest problem here is G.M.'s insistence on duplication of the problem......my dealer chose to ignore that and just replace as long as the description fit the failure.

In your case, I suspect the dealer will call their rep who will instruct to replace the part regardless of duplication......keep in touch.

Rob


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

The dealer replaced the vacuum pipe, that is what the invoice shows. The car is under warranty. They test drove the car for 2 days and could not duplicate the problem. Gm customer service stated that recall #12213 is a valid recall number but it appears that the dealers do not have access to the information in the recall yet. I did receive a rock chip in the windshield as a result of the test drives. They ordered a new windshield before even telling me about the chip. 

Seems like the "Chevrolet Customer Care" on this forum has left this issue alone. I did not mean to offend by asking questions about the level of help that I might expect.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

hyrdrasport - good for your dealership, for replacing the vacuum pipe and for ordering a new windshield when they realized their test driving had resulted in damage to your car's windshield. The Chevy Customer Service account has been having technical problems lately and XtremeRevolution and AutoGuide staffers have been working on fixing them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Until I can sign in again anyone needing assistance can email me at [email protected] and I will assist you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> To all, if my car was involved in this recall and I wasn't having any problems with my brakes I would wait until mid September before contacting my dealership. This is to give the dealership a chance to get the information and parts needed to do this service as well as giving them a chance to deal with cars with known problems. If, however, my car is one of the ones having brake problems or develops brake problems I would contact my dealership immediately.





obermd said:


> I received the NHTSA recall notice email a few minutes ago:
> 
> http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners...&searchCriteria.nhtsa_ids=13V360&refurl=email
> 
> ...


NHTSA was formally notified on August 15, 2013 of this recall. GM has 90 days (my earlier statement of 60 was incorrect) or Nov 13, 2013 to notify owners and dealerships.

I reiterate - if you are having brake system problems with either a cold engine or engine at idle and you have a 2011 or 2012 Cruze LT Automatic or LTZ, take the recall information in to your dealership and have them call GM for assistance.


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

Took the car to the dealer with the recall number and described the problem. The service writer actually wrote on the repair order that customer complained of "loose of brakes at times". Not exactly what i stated, really not even close. But they knew what the issue was after i spoke with them in person that afternoon.The dealer called GM tech support. i have no idea what was discussed between the dealer and GM support, but my wife is driving this everyday now and no one beleives the issue has been corrected. 
Tell me, if they have no updated parts and your car has displayed the symptoms in the "recall", what should an owner do? Continue to drive the car for a few more months? Wait for the postcard in the mail? Hope it doesn't happen again and you get into a wreck? A lot of forum members had comments (12 pages) but no one had a reasonable response to the owners who actually have experienced this problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If your service ticket doesn't show any repair, contact Chevy Customer Care here on CruzeTalk and get a ticket open. Jackie and crew should be able to receive PMs again. Even if your dealership had to use a replacement "faulty" part, it doesn't appear that the part will fail immediately. From the documentation GM filed with the NHTSA, this doesn't appear to be an "immediate" failure of the part, but rather a failure over a prolonged usage.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

hydrasport said:


> Tell me, if they have no updated parts and your car has displayed the symptoms in the "recall", what should an owner do? Continue to drive the car for a few more months? Wait for the postcard in the mail? Hope it doesn't happen again and you get into a wreck? A lot of forum members had comments (12 pages) but no one had a *reasonable *response to the owners who actually have experienced this problem.


What is a _reasonable_ response to *you*? Remember, not many, if any on this board are GM technicians. Going back to your original explanation of the issue and what a GM rep stated in the Edmonds article, I don't think your problem is necessarily related to this recall. Did you lose your brakes completely? No. Did you lose brake assist? Yes. My best reasonable response is either slow down and realize you have a problem and realize it will take extra effort to stop your car until you diagnose and fix the problem, or park the car until you have the car fixed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Hydra sport

We are indeed GM employees working from the GM Renaissance center in Detroit, MI. We actually do get involved in customer issues and are available to assist you in a variety of ways. The information that you were given by the dealership is incorrect. I am more than sure that there are many people on the forum that can attest to the fact that we helped then get their dealer/vehicle issues resolved or tried our best to. I can do the same for you. You can always send me a private message if you need assistance and see for yourself what we are all about.

(and sorry for the delay in communication we had issues logging in to our account for a few days) 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

hydrasport said:


> PM sent.


Let us know how things work out.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Got my recall notice in the mail today .... since I'm the first to report, do I win?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NYCruizer said:


> Got my recall notice in the mail today .... since I'm the first to report, do I win?


You win a free repair regardless of mileage and warranty status.  Finally, GM has started sending out the notices. Thanks for letting us know they're on the way.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Best part is it says "contact your dealer on or after November 1" .... and "PARTS ARE NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE", "we expect to have sufficient parts to begin repairs by November 1, 2013"... had to laugh.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

That means they are sending parts out now as we speak...just an FYI


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Now we know why GM has been slow in getting recall notices out to owners - parts.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Really : we thought they were waiting fer chevycruze 2012 to snap it up a bit .


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im confused brianV..what do you mean snap it up?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think Brian has confused all of us on this one.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ha ahahahahh yeah but yer all laughing .
Besides you need to wake up now , and stop being confused .


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

NYCruizer said:


> Best part is it says "contact your dealer on or after November 1" .... and "PARTS ARE NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE", "we expect to have sufficient parts to begin repairs by November 1, 2013"... had to laugh.


Thanks for the info. Finally they are working on this.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> brb, testing speed of right hand.


TMI, dude. TMI.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

TMI Dude TMI
View attachment 41281
Alright Man!


----------



## mitch_cruze (Aug 29, 2012)

I had to laugh at the statement on the letter "We apologize for this inconvenience. However, we are concerned about your safety and continued satisfaction with our products." I'd like to see that statement put into practice for many disgruntled Cruze owners.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Received my letter the other day too, even though Jackie said it wasn't affected. I'll give them a laundry list of things to work on while they're at it though, like:
- Recall
- Front strut noise
- A/C randomly coming on
- Maybe some sunroof seal adjustment (have a little air noise)
- Sticky steering, which hasn't been so sticky lately


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I apologize Sunline Fan. At the time that you asked me it may not have been in our system yet. I did look up your VIN and no recalls showed up at that time. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

*New Recall 12213*

Hey everyone I just got a paper in the mail from Chevrolet and it is about a recall. The recall 12213 paper states;

General Motors has decided that a defect, which relates to motor vehicle safety, exists in certain 2012 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles equipped with a 14.L turbo engine and a 6-speed automatic transmission. As a result, GM is conducting a safety recall.

This engine-transmission combination in your vehicle requires supplemental vacuum under certain operating conditions. An electrical vacuum pump provides the supplemental vacuum, and if this is not available due to silicon on the brake vacuum micro switch, brake assist may be intermittently reduced or lost. Reduction or loss of brake assist will require extra pedal force and/or longer distance to bring the vehicle to a stop, increasing the risk of a crash.

Just thought I would share this information with the CruzeTalk community.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Trevor, I moved your post to the brake recall as this is simply the owner notification letter. For anyone who is curious, the culprit here is similar to many other large recalls lately and was one of the items NASA investigated when they assisted the NHTSA on the Toyota unintended acceleration reports.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> Trevor, I moved your post to the brake recall as this is simply the owner notification letter. For anyone who is curious, the culprit here is similar to many other large recalls lately and was one of the items NASA investigated when they assisted the NHTSA on the Toyota unintended acceleration reports.



Thank you sir, totally forgot about this thread..lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The good news is that owners are starting to get the recall notices with instructions. Thanks to your post we now know exactly what the problem is.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> The good news is that owners are starting to get the recall notices with instructions. Thanks to your post we now know exactly what the problem is.


That's good! The bottom of the paper also said they do not have any of the parts in yet but when they get the parts in stock they'll send out another letter for you to come in and get it serviced. Glad I was able to help out some lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Another member said their letter said sometime after Nov 1. Given what your letter said what will happen is that the same switch will be installed. The difference will be that the manufacturing of this switch will have been modified to prevent the silicon and other whiskers that are causing the switch to short out and not operate. These whiskers are electrically conductive and allow current to jump from one part of the chip to another part. It also takes time for them to grow to the point where they can cause problems, which explains why these switches worked initially but then started to fail. It's also why every single Cruze with this switch will end up in the recall, if not already added.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> The difference will be that the manufacturing of this switch will have been modified to prevent the silicon and other whiskers that are causing the switch to short out and not operate. These whiskers are electrically conductive and allow current to jump from one part of the chip to another part.


Cool! I've heard of whiskering before (Tin Whiskers):

Whisker (metallurgy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Cool! I've heard of whiskering before (Tin Whiskers):
> 
> Whisker (metallurgy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Silicon can whisker as well. The odd thing about silicon whiskers is that while they usually conduct current they can also block current. It really depends on how the whisker grows. In either case they can cause a ASIC to fail.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

My letter in a nutshell says you may have brakes going out some day but we don't have the parts to fix it yet. Seems like at the least a waste of postage.


----------



## Beth'sRS (Jan 21, 2013)

I just received my recall notice yesterday. Said the same thing about "hey there's a safety issue with your car, but we don't have anything to fix it with yet..."

Okay, maybe I paraphrased that a little.  Either way, I'm glad to see it. I've really been noticing this issue a LOT lately. It is not a pleasant feeling having your foot to the floor and not stopping as quickly as you should.


----------



## AU3KGT (Sep 15, 2013)

Beth'sRS said:


> I just received my recall notice yesterday. Said the same thing about "hey there's a safety issue with your car, but we don't have anything to fix it with yet..."


Just got mine too. Whats the point of telling us there's a safety problem, but they're not fixing it yet


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can report that this definitely does NOT impact the MTs. Even with the engine off but the key in the run position I have full and repeated braking with no increase in pedal pressure required.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

I got mine a couple of weeks ago as well. You would think that since it was the BRAKES, they would have more alacrity to fix an issue like that. Good thing I keep a good distance from cars in front of me. Except when they cut me off...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I had the recall performed on my 2012 eco automatic yesterday.
Takes more time to write the service ticket than to exchange the switch.

Anyways, it appears the delay was a result of the switch not being available as a service repair part.
Prior to the recall, the switch was only available as part of the entire network of tubes/one way valves that lead from the master cylinder booster unit and vacuum pump to the intake manifold.
The switch specifications had to be changed to prevent "wiskering' and those switches were being used for the assembly mentioned earlier to maintain production.
A part number had to be created and put in the parts ordering system.
Packaging was developed (box is so big you could put 50 switches in it) for one switch and one small tube of assembly lube.
The manufacturer of the switch had to double production for cars being assembled as well as those requiring the new part.
And of course, shipping to and from a parts warehouse.

Good news for those ever needing a switch.....prior to the recall the switch/manifold assembly was on the order of $80.00....
Now, the actual repair part is less than $10.00.....so if your high mileage Cruze has this fail due to age or whatever the cost won't be very memorable.

It is a remove connector, remove switch, install switch, install connector, pump brakes to trigger vacuum pump three times service.....takes just minutes.

Rob


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> Even with the engine off but the key in the run position I have full and repeated braking with no increase in pedal pressure required.


Yes, it would seem there's a vacuum pump in the MT cars as well. If coasting with the engine off you can actually hear the pump come on every time you press the brake pedal to keep the vacuum up. Neat feature... I wonder if this is implemented for regulatory reasons (i.e. everybody's doing it) or if it is to adress a Cruze-only quirk?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Turbocharged and supercharged engines have very low manifold vacuum available at cruise and become positive pressure anytime the turbo or supercharger is called into action.
The power brake booster on the Cruze is vacuum powered, so, to overcome the lack of available vacuum to power it a vacuum pump is enlisted to augment the need for vacuum.

Other designs, such as the Turbo Regal, used a hydraulic assisted booster powered by the power steering pump.
Another example, the supercharged Thunderbirds of the late 80's/early 90's used a electric powered hydro-boost system.

Rob


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Good info Rob, thanks!


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

This recall being done to my Cruze as I type.
Took it in yesterday for leaking coolant.
Was told water pump would be replaced and this recall being done.
I have not received recall notice.
Was told car would be ready today and all covered under warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Subic, 

I am glad you are having your concerns resolved. If anyone would like for us to research your VIN or contact your dealership for part information, please let us know. You can reach out to us via private message. Be sure to include your name, VIN, and dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruze 4321 (Oct 8, 2013)

If the dealerships don't have the part, whom is liable if there is an accident? GM has finally admitted to the problem. If they can't fix do they have to supply you with a car? I'm checking with my Insurance agent. I didn't have an accident but don't feel safe in the car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Why not just stop by your dealer and see if they can do it immediatly?
Dealers were sent a large initial quantity knowing that many owners won't wait for the notice.

BTW....You will not loose your brakes...if it fails you will have to press harder, like a old non power brake car......somehow us 'old guys' got them to stop without power assist....you can too.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze 4321 said:


> If the dealerships don't have the part, whom is liable if there is an accident? GM has finally admitted to the problem. If they can't fix do they have to supply you with a car? I'm checking with my Insurance agent. I didn't have an accident but don't feel safe in the car.


Did you feel safe before? I ask because at this point the only thing that has changed is your knowledge of a potential problem. Also, dealerships are ordering the parts when owners bring in their letters.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> Why not just stop by your dealer and see if they can do it immediatly?
> Dealers were sent a large initial quantity knowing that many owners won't wait for the notice.
> 
> BTW....You will not loose your brakes...if it fails you will have to press harder, like a old non power brake car......somehow us 'old guys' got them to stop without power assist....you can too.
> ...


You also always have the hand brake. Hold the button down on the end of the lever and you can control the amount of braking that occurs. This problem is only manifesting itself at low speeds where the hand brake is useful.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

*Recall 12213*

*****IT'S IMPORTANT TO NOTE THAT THE RECALL NOTICE FROM GM STATES: "PARTS ARE NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE, but when part are available, your Chevrolet dealer will replace...no charge. When parts are available we will send you another letter." *********


----------



## cruze 4321 (Oct 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Did you feel safe before? I ask because at this point the only thing that has changed is your knowledge of a potential problem. Also, dealerships are ordering the parts when owners bring in their letters.


No the only thing that changed is GM admitted there is a problem. I have been trying to explain the problem for at least 10 months. As for using the "Parking Brake" , Why don't I just drag my feet out of the door.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

JeffBazell said:


> *****IT'S IMPORTANT TO NOTE THAT THE RECALL NOTICE FROM GM STATES: "PARTS ARE NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE, but when part are available, your Chevrolet dealer will replace...no charge. When parts are available we will send you another letter." *********


The dealers have the initial parts order in stock......had my recall done two weeks ago.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze 4321 said:


> No the only thing that changed is GM admitted there is a problem. I have been trying to explain the problem for at least 10 months. As for using the "Parking Brake" , Why don't I just drag my feet out of the door.


Since this problem ONLY EXISTS when the engine is IDLE the handbrake will work just fine to stop the car.

Have you called your dealer yet? If not, they won't order the parts if they are out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze 4321, 

Let me know if you would like for me to contact your dealership on your behalf. You can always reach out via private message as well. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

OK, are we supposed to wait for this second letter or not? I have not got the second letter but my OnStar service keeps telling me I need to take it in for the service.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Yates, 

Reach out to your dealership and see if they have the part available. They will let you know once you can come in for the repair. If you need assistance, please let me know. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I never got a second notice from GM, yesterday I had my oil changed at the dealer and no mention was made about the pending recall. 

Today I got a letter from the dealer with some service coupons and other useless info & has a tiny notice(less than 1/20 of page) in it that says *"Important Recall Information, as of 11/10/2013 the following recall campaigns have not been completed on your vehicle: 12213. Please contact us as soon as possible."*

When I scheduled the oil change I had to wait a week(never been more than a day before), If I had received the notice sooner I would have had them get the parts so I would not have had to go back again and waste my time. If anyone has got the first letter and not received a second, I would just call the dealer and give them the number above.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I never got a second notice from GM, yesterday I had my oil changed at the dealer and no mention was made about the pending recall.
> 
> Today I got a letter from the dealer with some service coupons and other useless info & has a tiny notice(less than 1/20 of page) in it that says *"Important Recall Information, as of 11/10/2013 the following recall campaigns have not been completed on your vehicle: 12213. Please contact us as soon as possible."*
> 
> When I scheduled the oil change I had to wait a week(never been more than a day before), If I had received the notice sooner I would have had them get the parts so I would not have had to go back again and waste my time. If anyone has got the first letter and not received a second, I would just call the dealer and give them the number above.


When you get the survey on your oil change mark your dealership down for failure to confirm all recalls have been done. If you don't get a survey, I'd contact the dealer service manager and tell him his folk's aren't checking for recalls when cars come in for service.

By Federal Law, anytime a car is at a dealership for any service that triggers an invoice they are required to check for open recalls. Most dealerships don't do this unfortunately.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Many of us knew about this about this issue in August this year. I have just received my formal notification from Holden on the 6th Dec for Recall 13-H-02. 
When we talk about risk with brake issues, I had to wait 8 months for the GM logistic supply system to be able to provide the Dealership with two complete rear caliper assy's to replace mine that were out of tolerance.
This is just another case of waiting for a supply system to catch up and believe it or not this happens in the aviation industry all the time. 
As long as I am made aware of the issue, I understand that sometimes components are just not available due to demand. It's up to all owners to then make the common sense judgement on the risk. 
As for the Micro-switch, I can check the Supplementary pump each morning by pumping the pedal to confirm operation. Could it then fail that day, sure, but I could also blow a tyre or have any other mechanical part fail.
After the long term wait for my rear brake parts, I think I said earlier in this tread that I was not expecting this part until Feb 2014.. That time frame is looking good.
The wife is aware of the issue so makes her own judgement when driving. 
My only disappointment with GM Holden was not getting the information letter out sooner to owners. Dealerships were informed in Aug. Delaying the information to try and reduce the perception that parts would only take a few months to become available may have been a poor call. The corrosion problem is what it is in the switch, just let those operating on the road know about it sooner.
Finished work for the year, bring on the Holidays!!!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> When you get the survey on your oil change mark your dealership down for failure to confirm all recalls have been done. If you don't get a survey, I'd contact the dealer service manager and tell him his folk's aren't checking for recalls when cars come in for service.
> 
> By Federal Law, anytime a car is at a dealership for any service that triggers an invoice they are required to check for open recalls. Most dealerships don't do this unfortunately.


Only ever got a survey when I bought the car, never for any service I have had done. Guess they must not have liked what I had to say.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi spacedout,

If you need us to get involved and call your dealership please PM us. We can definitely assist you. 

Happy Holidays,

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Only ever got a survey when I bought the car, never for any service I have had done. Guess they must not have liked what I had to say.


I get a survey every time I stop in for anything, even refilling my blinker fluid.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Y'all should just call your dealer, ask if they have the parts for the Cruze brake switch recall, and then make the appointment to take it in if they do. I was told that's about a 45 minute job if you plan to wait. I had a list of other things, so they had the car overnight.



obermd said:


> I get a survey every time I stop in for anything, even refilling my blinker fluid.


I filled out the survey accurately after the last time, which I didn't knock them down all the way, but I did give them as much credit as they had due. Given that I said I had no reason to recommend their service department whatsoever due to their inability to complete the job at hand, you'd think the service manager or someone would have followed up to see if they could make it better. Nope, nothing.

Still need to do a write up on it all for Jackie. In the mean time, my wastegate continues to be wastey wastey, and getting worse. Except it can't go hang out in the Mayberry jail for a couple days like Otis can.


----------



## idrive1 (Oct 14, 2011)

OnStar notified Holtz Chev. (my dealership) that my Cruze was on recall. Holtz sent me an email, and I called to see if the part was there to repair it. I was told I would be put on their waiting list for when the parts came in to do the repair. I am still waiting at this time. 

I have to say this is the first time I have to wait for parts to get a recall done to my car.


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

"hydrasport, 

I am truly sorry for the delay. I have contacted your district specialist and she will be contacted you today. Your case does show that she has contacted your dealership. When she calls she will discuss everything with you. "

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care

I got his message from Chevy Customer Care about 3 months ago. My complaint started over 3 months ago about the loss of brake boost due to an issue with the micro switch in a brake booster hose. (By the way, the district specialist did call and their was nothing that she could do because they had "never heard of this type of problem")
Today the recall was completed and a new switch/hose was installed. Actually after several trips and many complaints to the dealer they had already installed a new "old style" switch to correct the problem. 
My issue with this recall is that it took several months to correct and for many trips to the service dept the dealer stated that the GM tech help line/service/engineer rep had never heard of this problem and they could not duplicate the problem so no issue really exists. The issue existed and they completed the repair today. Sounds simple and this should be over, right?
I will start a new post continuing with the issue of "I've never heard of this issue so we can do nothing to correct it". The new post will be about a steering issue that does not exist. Or at least, it doesn't exist until they are ready to fix it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Recalls and TSB publications take time. Not only does the manufacturer need a critical mass of information, but they need time to design a fix, get the fix parts made, and into the supply chain. I waited months for Chevy to come up with a fix for the broken motor mounts in the '69 Z28 I had. 

The most important thing owners can do is elevate the issue via multiple paths. It will shorten the time required to get the attention of the people who need to be making decisions. 

Everyone with a problem should do three things.
1. Open an incident with GM via the toll free number in the back of their OM.
2. PM the Chevy Customer Care id here and get them involved. 
3. File a complaint with NHTSA on the issue. If you build enough entries, it will force more emphasis of the issue on GM and maybe the resolution will be given a higher priority. 

Vehicle Owners | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I suspect that the root of this problem is the service business model that does not "reward" the franchise for diagnosing and fixing customer problems. Yes, there are some dealerships out there with really poorly run shops, but we see so few dealerships that are willing to go the extra mile to correct a customer's problem that it tells me the problem is much deeper. A start on correcting this situation is the appearance of the Chevy Customer Care folks. If dealership service wasn't a problem, there would be little reason for GM to spend the resources to put that organization in place. It appears to me that GM needs a "cluebat" to understand a customer's problem and that, unfortunately, is why I preach the multipoint notifications. It's really unfortunate that the customers have to resort to it, but it's the only thing they have. 

Back when I had so many issues with a Ford, I lettered the tailgate with "51 repairs in 15 months" and parked in the dealer's front lot. Didn't help get the problems fixed, but it made me feel better.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey idrive1,

If you would like us to answer any questions for you feel free to reach out via PM including your VIN.


Sincerely,

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

I finally have my switch replaced. After a year of complaining GM finally sent a re-call in NOV 2013. The part was a long time coming. I suppose it had to be made by Chinese Orphans, taken out to sea in a rik-shaw ,smuggled on to an ocean liner to the western hemisphere. My warranty is up this month. I can't wait. They only cover the engine after that. They will probably have a answer to all my problems after the warranty runs out!


----------



## Back2Chevy (May 22, 2012)

Had the brake recall done on my 2012 LT (1.4T, auto.) Before the recall repair, when I turned on the ignition (run position, not start), I could hear the electric vacuum pump, and feel the brake pedal soften and drop. Since the recall, when I turn on the ignition, no vacuum pump sound and the pedal stays hard. When I start the car the pedal drops. I have not had any braking problems, but I am concerned that the vacuum pump is not working. I will bring it back to the dealer, but wondered if anyone else has had this experience.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

crystal red cruze said:


> I finally have my switch replaced. After a year of complaining GM finally sent a re-call in NOV 2013. The part was a long time coming. I suppose it had to be made by Chinese Orphans, taken out to sea in a rik-shaw ,smuggled on to an ocean liner to the western hemisphere. My warranty is up this month. I can't wait. They only cover the engine after that. They will probably have a answer to all my problems after the warranty runs out!


WOW!
You must've REALLY annoyed someone a Chevrolet.......it appears you are the last Cruze to get this done.....now the book is closed.

I think you should choose your opponents better.....heh heh.

Sorry, saw an excuse to make a ha ha.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Back2Chevy said:


> Had the brake recall done on my 2012 LT (1.4T, auto.) Before the recall repair, when I turned on the ignition (run position, not start), I could hear the electric vacuum pump, and feel the brake pedal soften and drop. Since the recall, when I turn on the ignition, no vacuum pump sound and the pedal stays hard. When I start the car the pedal drops. I have not had any braking problems, but I am concerned that the vacuum pump is not working. I will bring it back to the dealer, but wondered if anyone else has had this experience.


Every automatic I've ever driven has behaved this way - real hard to press the brakes until the engine actually starts.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Back2Chevy said:


> Had the brake recall done on my 2012 LT (1.4T, auto.) Before the recall repair, when I turned on the ignition (run position, not start), I could hear the electric vacuum pump, and feel the brake pedal soften and drop. Since the recall, when I turn on the ignition, no vacuum pump sound and the pedal stays hard. When I start the car the pedal drops. I have not had any braking problems, but I am concerned that the vacuum pump is not working. I will bring it back to the dealer, but wondered if anyone else has had this experience.


I would take it back in - I think you may be on to something. My Cruze keeps brake booster pressure up via the vacuum pump when the key is on and engine isn't running, just as you describe.

Unless the new switch is drastically different in design (which I highly doubt), it sounds like the vacuum pump may not even be operating when it should be.


----------



## Back2Chevy (May 22, 2012)

Yes, I agree that most vacuum assisted brakes are hard until the engine starts. However, I thought the 1.4t had an electric vacuum pump to provide vacuum when the engine did not (I am guessing due to the turbo boost. The recall was to replace a micro switch that turned on the pump when vacuum was required. Before the recall repair on my car, when I turned the ignition to run (car not started), and stepped on the brake pedal, I could hear the electric pump run, and feel the pedal soften and drop. (So I guess my micro switch was working) This is the first car I have had that did this, but also the first car with an electric vacuum pump. After the recall repair, when the ignition is in the run position, the pump does not run, and the pedal remains hard. When the car is started, the pedal drops, but that could be from intake manifold vacuum, and not the electric pump. I will bring the car back to the dealer, but I wondered if anyone knew if the recall included rewiring the pump to make it work differently. I cannot see why the would be the case.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Engine not running in said video, yet the vacuum pump is:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Back2Chevy said:


> Yes, I agree that most vacuum assisted brakes are hard until the engine starts. However, I thought the 1.4t had an electric vacuum pump to provide vacuum when the engine did not (I am guessing due to the turbo boost. The recall was to replace a micro switch that turned on the pump when vacuum was required. Before the recall repair on my car, when I turned the ignition to run (car not started), and stepped on the brake pedal, I could hear the electric pump run, and feel the pedal soften and drop. (So I guess my micro switch was working) This is the first car I have had that did this, but also the first car with an electric vacuum pump. After the recall repair, when the ignition is in the run position, the pump does not run, and the pedal remains hard. When the car is started, the pedal drops, but that could be from intake manifold vacuum, and not the electric pump. I will bring the car back to the dealer, but I wondered if anyone knew if the recall included rewiring the pump to make it work differently. I cannot see why the would be the case.


Something is amiss.....you are correct.
Part of the recall part replacement proceedure includes verifying the pump is triggered (key on, engine not running) by pumping the brake pedal......three performance cycles are to be performed before releasing the car back to the owner.

Rob


----------



## Back2Chevy (May 22, 2012)

Update --The dealer replaced the new micro-switch and the electric vacuum pump seems to work properly now. Gives me some concern about the quality of the new, improved switches. Fortunately, it is not a critical component.

Thanks to all for your comments. They gave me confidence when returning for the re-repair.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Back2Chevy said:


> Update --The dealer replaced the new micro-switch and the electric vacuum pump seems to work properly now. Gives me some concern about the quality of the new, improved switches. Fortunately, it is not a critical component.
> 
> Thanks to all for your comments. They gave me confidence when returning for the re-repair.


Hello Back2Chevy,

Thank you for the update. I am glad to hear your dealership has been helping resolve your vehicle concerns. I apologize for any inconvenience there was throughout the process. If there are additional questions or concerns you would like to further discuss, please send us a private message so we can assist. 

Regards,

Laura M. (assisting Erica Tiffany and Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Got my baby back! Brake assist recall, machined front rotors, new water pump, new HVAC box, (for smell) fixed squeak in steering wheel, and washed and detailed inside! 

No scratches, new squeaks, etc.

Not bad for my first warranty visit.

I'm happy!

17k miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Pete in PA said:


> Got my baby back! Brake assist recall, machined front rotors, new water pump, new HVAC box, (for smell) fixed squeak in steering wheel, and washed and detailed inside!
> 
> No scratches, new squeaks, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete in PA,

We are happy to hear that you are satisfied with your first warranty visit at your dealership. I am glad you have your Cruze back in your hands now. Please do not hesitate to send us a private message if any other questions or concerns arise. We are here to assist!

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I must be the last guy to go have this done, had it done when I was in for an oil change.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Can a GM rep explain to me what is going on with this recall? I got a notice in the mail a few months ago now ( In November now that i think about it ) about this recall saying that the parts were not available at the time to fix it, and I would be contacted when they became available. I haven't heard anything since. I'm very unhappy with how this is being handled, and I would like it fixed sometime soon before my Wife ends up in an accident because of it!

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Daryl said:


> Can a GM rep explain to me what is going on with this recall? I got a notice in the mail a few months ago now ( In November now that i think about it ) about this recall saying that the parts were not available at the time to fix it, and I would be contacted when they became available. I haven't heard anything since. I'm very unhappy with how this is being handled, and I would like it fixed sometime soon before my Wife ends up in an accident because of it!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Just call/visit your dealer and tell them to check your vin for the open recall, they can order the parts now. 

I also got sick of waiting and just went and talked to my dealer. Would have expected another letter when the first one clearly states they will contact you again when the parts are available.  Positive note, didn't take any significant time longer than my oil change to swap in the new part.


----------



## Devon (Apr 8, 2014)

I took my 2012 LTZ 1.4L Automatic in for this recall, after the dealer ding the back of my car and have the car for a week the check engine light has come on. I got a code reader and for i am getting P0171 code mixture to lean in bank 1, i took out my MAF sensor looks clean and clean it also with MAF sensor cleaner just now. Thing is i seen that where the one o the pump lines going in the the engine area seems to be odd, i can move the hose up and down but, its held in place by clip type lock. Has anyone seen this it just seems off to me like it shouldn't be, i don't think its my O2 sensors.

Feel like i should have not taken it in for the recall, i have the hand break works just as good.. just saying!


----------



## snm77 (Sep 20, 2013)

I actually had the problem described in the recall before GM issued the recall. Notes for others:
1. My dealer mechanic said that there was a TSB on this, the part he replaced was the exact part listed in this recall. I had it done under warranty, and it was at least 4 months before the recall was sannounced.
2. So, did I have the "recall fix" or not? Cruze developed a coolant leak while I was out of town and my wife took it to the dealer for that, SAME dealer mind, and after fixing the leak they ALSO did the recall fix.

I suspect this means that even if it was fixed once, if it wasn't fixed AFTER the recall announcement, it might just fail again.

It is SCARY when it goes. It always happened to me when the engine was cold and in reverse. When this vacuum switch fails to activate, I put my entire 275lbs through both of my feet on the pedal - car does not stop. I have to take the car out of gear for the brakes to actually slow and stop the car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

snm77 said:


> I actually had the problem described in the recall before GM issued the recall. Notes for others:
> 1. My dealer mechanic said that there was a TSB on this, the part he replaced was the exact part listed in this recall. I had it done under warranty, and it was at least 4 months before the recall was sannounced.
> 2. So, did I have the "recall fix" or not? Cruze developed a coolant leak while I was out of town and my wife took it to the dealer for that, SAME dealer mind, and after fixing the leak they ALSO did the recall fix.
> 
> ...


I would take it back in - it will likely still be listed under the recall, and just for peace of mind, wouldn't hurt to have the switch replaced again.

I once had a booster fail on me on another car - light turned yellow, I STOOD on the brake pedal from 45 MPH, and slowed to a stop well after the intersection. It is scary.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I would take it back in - it will likely still be listed under the recall, and just for peace of mind, wouldn't hurt to have the switch replaced again.
> 
> I once had a booster fail on me on another car - light turned yellow, I STOOD on the brake pedal from 45 MPH, and slowed to a stop well after the intersection. It is scary.


I'm glad mine was less eventful when it went and I was already in limp mode. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Snm77, 

I am truly sorry to hear you are having this concern with your Cruze. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name so I can look into this further for you. I hope to hear from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care 




snm77 said:


> I actually had the problem described in the recall before GM issued the recall. Notes for others:
> 1. My dealer mechanic said that there was a TSB on this, the part he replaced was the exact part listed in this recall. I had it done under warranty, and it was at least 4 months before the recall was sannounced.
> 2. So, did I have the "recall fix" or not? Cruze developed a coolant leak while I was out of town and my wife took it to the dealer for that, SAME dealer mind, and after fixing the leak they ALSO did the recall fix.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

My brake vacuum assist is getting flaky on my manual transmission Eco. It was nice having endless brake vacuum when I needed to coast slowly for a long period. This morning it started working again when backing out of my driveway.

I'm assuming it's the switch since the pump seems to work OK once activated. I wonder if they will replace the switch on a manual car?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> My brake vacuum assist is getting flaky on my manual transmission Eco. It was nice having endless brake vacuum when I needed to coast slowly for a long period. This morning it started working again when backing out of my driveway.
> 
> I'm assuming it's the switch since the pump seems to work OK once activated. I wonder if they will replace the switch on a manual car?


They may after the other recalls die down. I guess check the fuse as mine took the fuse with it when it finally went.


----------



## So Cal Cruzer (Sep 29, 2011)

I took my 2012 Eco in to the dealer for a leaking water pump on April 14, a month ago. At the same time the dealer replaced the electric vacuum brake assist micro switch as per the recall. When I drove the car home I noticed a new light "whirring sound" from under the hood .With my poor hearing it was only noticeable when stopped at idle but it was there all the time. I just wrote it off as maybe a "tight bearing" on the new water pump. WRONG !! The new micro switch was faulty and was running the electric vacuum pump anytime the ignition was on. I took it back and the dealer replaced the switch( a full month later) I had taken 4 1-1/2 hour trips with the pump on constantly when normally it probably only runs few seconds and maybe not very often at all on a long drive? Somewhere down the road I am sure it will fail from the misuse..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Its great to hear that the dealer techs are verifying the new switch is operating properly as instructed after they install the new one. No way your car should have passed this test.


----------



## So Cal Cruzer (Sep 29, 2011)

So Cal Cruzer said:


> I took my 2012 Eco in to the dealer for a leaking water pump on April 14, a month ago. At the same time the dealer replaced the electric vacuum brake assist micro switch as per the recall. When I drove the car home I noticed a new light "whirring sound" from under the hood .With my poor hearing it was only noticeable when stopped at idle but it was there all the time. I just wrote it off as maybe a "tight bearing" on the new water pump. WRONG !! The new micro switch was faulty and was running the electric vacuum pump anytime the ignition was on. I took it back and the dealer replaced the switch( a full month later) I had taken 4 1-1/2 hour trips with the pump on constantly when normally it probably only runs few seconds and maybe not very often at all on a long drive? Somewhere down the road I am sure it will fail from the misuse..


More Info:: I had determined the micro switch was stuck with an ohm meter. I tapped the switch with my hand (gently) and ended up with an open circuit that now would not close (darn it). Drove the car 3 days with the pump non operational. Only had poor braking once when backing out of a parking stall. Started the car and immediately hit reverse. (no time for the engine to create much vacuum ?)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Only had poor braking once when backing out of a parking stall. Started the car and immediately hit reverse. (no time for the engine to create much vacuum ?)


Yeah, no vacuum at high idle, which is when the pump would activate if the brake booster was activated. 

Your situation is exactly what other owners with failed switches described - no brakes in reverse first thing in the morning.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey So Cal Cruzer,

I am sorry to hear about the experience you had after leaving your Chevrolet dealership. I would like to reach out to your Chevrolet dealership about a re-evaluation. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. I hope to hear from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## a_guy1948 (Sep 24, 2012)

Received the recall notice on Tuesday. Scheduled appointment with the dealer for today (Thursday). In and out in 35 minutes. I had not experienced any of the problems described with the braking.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Atomic said:


> GM to recall 293,000 Cruze cars over brake assist defect - vagazette.com
> 
> 
> DETROIT (Reuters) - General Motors Co will recall 292,879 Chevrolet Cruze cars in the United States due to a defect that can cause loss of the brake assist function in models with the 1.4-liter turbocharged engine and six-speed automatic transmission.
> ...


Problem was that my 2012 LTZ never was included in the recall. When I nearly sent my brake pedal through the floor while backing up yesterday and today did I know I had a problem. No light came on to warn me. The dealer told me that when this vac. switch fails, no codes are set. WHY NOT? I could have caused an accident or worse!!! Apparently, the recall wasn't far reaching enough. Thank God no one was behind me or I truly could have killed them. This is very concerning.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Problem was that my 2012 LTZ never was included in the recall. When I nearly sent my brake petal through the floor while backing up yesterday and today did I know I had a problem. No light came on to warn me. The dealer told me that when this vac. switch fails, no codes are set. WHY NOT? I could have caused an accident or worse!!! Apparently, the recall wasn't far reaching enough. Thank God no one was behind me or I truly could have killed them. This is very concerning.


Have someone check your fuses. When I had my actual pump(not switch to control it) blow it took the fuze with it and OnStar found a code on their diagnostics scan.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Problem was that my 2012 LTZ never was included in the recall. When I nearly sent my brake petal through the floor while backing up yesterday and today did I know I had a problem. No light came on to warn me. The dealer told me that when this vac. switch fails, no codes are set. WHY NOT? I could have caused an accident or worse!!! Apparently, the recall wasn't far reaching enough. Thank God no one was behind me or I truly could have killed them. This is very concerning.


When the switch fails you will have a very high, hard pedal with no assist....or minimal assist.

You indicate the pedal went almost to the floor with no braking action to speak of.
This is a different failure....most likely the master cylinder itself is by-passing fluid pressure.
This type of failure can happen to any car, power brakes or not.

Rob


----------



## dco (Sep 10, 2012)

Never had this problem but took in our 2012 LT1 cruze for the recall fix on Aug. 12. Now I do 't have power assist when braking in reverse. Doesn't happen every time, but since we are 4 hours from home on vacation it's not a great feeling. Why wouldn't the new switch get checked before installation?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Problem was that my 2012 LTZ never was included in the recall.


I find this a bit hard to believe as ALL automatic 1.4T models from 2011-2012 were recalled for this repair. Since the LTZ cruze only comes as an auto 1.4T, you certainly should have been sent a recall letter.



EDIT: I should add this is a good reason to find a good dealer to get your oil changed at, they would inform you right away of any pending recalls.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I find this a bit hard to believe as ALL automatic 1.4T models from 2011-2012 were recalled for this repair. Since the LTZ cruze only comes as an auto 1.4T, you certainly should have been sent a recall letter.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I should add this is a good reason to find a good dealer to get your oil changed at, they would inform you right away of any pending recalls.


Go to my.chevrolet.com and put your VIN number into the recall section of the site & see if there are any open recalls


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your information. I had checked the Chevrolet.com website using my VIN before I went to the dealer and the only open recall I had was the loss of antifreeze without leak one. That was done at the same time they put in the vac. switch. The dealer did tell me that now when they replace the switch, they must replace the entire assembly (with the tube also) or else people are having repeat failures on the switch. Why do you think that is the case? Changing those parts fixed the symptoms and my brakes are back to normal, thankfully. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Thanks everyone for your information. I had checked the Chevrolet.com website using my VIN before I went to the dealer and the only open recall I had was the loss of antifreeze without leak one. That was done at the same time they put in the vac. switch. The dealer did tell me that now when they replace the switch, they must replace the entire assembly (with the tube also) or else people are having repeat failures on the switch. Why do you think that is the case? Changing those parts fixed the symptoms and my brakes are back to normal, thankfully. Thanks again for all your help!


Interesting comment from your dealership about replacing the entire assembly. I wonder if that's why some members have reported issues after having the switch replaced.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The dealer I hang out at has not been instructed to replace the assembly......just the switch.
They have not experienced any secondary failures from the switch replacement.

Rob


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I should search up my vin as well , thanks. I can just go to generalmotors.com/.ca and search up my vin ?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

FWIW, my '12 Eco MT has this same issue. Since there's no automatic transmission to drive the car ahead while my foot is on the brakes, there's no safety issue, BUT the switch has failed none the less and the vacuum pump brake assist is not working.

While this may only be a safety issue on automatic equipped cars, the pump is there and is intended to function on manual equipped cars as well.

I have not planned to get my dealer involved in fixing this yet, but when I do I will update the thread.



2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Changing those parts fixed the symptoms and my brakes are back to normal...


Does your invoice happen to state the part number(s) replaced? I would be interested in getting the price of the parts. If they're less than ~$50 I would likely just change them myself rather than deal with an all day dealer visit.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

*Paperwork & photo*

Here's the paperwork I received with the brake fix and a photo of the switch and the shiny black tubing where the arrows are.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

are we going for most recalled cruzes here


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

*Larger photo*

Let me try this again a little larger...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Let me try this again a little larger...


Thanks a bunch!

So it looks like they only listed the part number of the hose, not the switch?


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, I noticed that too and looked up the part number they listed. I thought maybe it was an assembly but it was not as it was just the plastic tubing. However, I found this link which includes all the details including the part number and photos of how to change it!!!! Here's the link. Let me know if you can't get to it and I'll get it to you. 

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/ucm445630/rcrit-13v360-8426p.pdf


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Took mine to the dealership last Saturday to address the problem..my uncle did the job in less than 30 mins lol.


----------



## the brake house (Mar 24, 2016)

That is not the micro switch. It is can be seen when driver side tire is removed. it is a connector type switch.


----------

